# Netflix acquires the global streaming rights to ‘Seinfeld’



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

From a story here:

Netflix acquires the global streaming rights to 'Seinfeld'

"As part of a deal with Sony Pictures Television, which controls distribution of the iconic TV show, Netflix will offer all 180 episodes of "Seinfeld" in the U.S. and to its 151 million subscribers throughout the world when the five-year pact takes effect in 2021, the companies announced Monday."


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> From a story here:
> 
> Netflix acquires the global streaming rights to 'Seinfeld'
> 
> "As part of a deal with Sony Pictures Television, which controls distribution of the iconic TV show, Netflix will offer all 180 episodes of "Seinfeld" in the U.S. and to its 151 million subscribers throughout the world when the five-year pact takes effect in 2021, the companies announced Monday."


Great news. NF is saved.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> Great news. NF is saved.
> 
> Rich


I just read they will be doing it in 4k. The show was originally filmed (35mm), not shot in video, so they can do that. Most reruns you see today have been remastered in HD.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Eh, as popular as sinefeld is, I don’t think it alone saves Netflix. But this is a good step for them.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

In the meantime, HBO Max is getting _The Big Bang Theory_ for $1 billion +. 'The Big Bang Theory' goes to AT&T's HBO Max streaming service for over a billion - TechCrunch


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I just read they will be doing it in 4k. The show was originally filmed (35mm), not shot in video, so they can do that. Most reruns you see today have been remastered in HD.


Will it still be in the 4:3 aspect ratio?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Eh, as popular as sinefeld is, I don't think it alone saves Netflix. But this is a good step for them.


Meant that sarcastically. Don't see NF having any problems. Still the best bang for your buck out there, I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> In the meantime, HBO Max is getting _The Big Bang Theory_ for $1 billion +. 'The Big Bang Theory' goes to AT&T's HBO Max streaming service for over a billion - TechCrunch


That's one series I've never seen. Worth a billion, huh? Might have to try it.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> Will it still be in the 4:3 aspect ratio?
> 
> Rich


It's already been mastered in 16:9 HD. Catch an HD episode on TBS to see.

We're watching it OTA using our Tablo on Ch 38-1 in Boston - it looks amazing in full screen HD - like a new show. I find Seinfeld in HD on TBS using D* to be a little soft compared to what we can see OTA here.

I have my Tablo's settings cranked all the way up, so it records what my antenna receives, and auto skips the commercials.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> It's already been mastered in 16:9 HD. Catch an HD episode on TBS to see.
> 
> We're watching it OTA using our Tablo on Ch 38-1 in Boston - it looks amazing in full screen HD - like a new show. I find Seinfeld in HD on TBS using D* to be a little soft compared to what we can see OTA here.
> 
> I have my Tablo's settings cranked all the way up, so it records what my antenna receives, and auto skips the commercials.


Why did it never come out on BDs? I have the complete set on DVD but never found it on BD. 4:3 on DVD. Hard to watch. Was Oz remastered? I'd really like to see that in 16:9.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> Why did it never come out on BDs? I have the complete set on DVD but never found it on BD. 4:3 on DVD. Hard to watch. Was Oz remastered? I'd really like to see that in 16:9.
> 
> Rich


Oz: Complete Series - Seasons 1 - 6 Blu-ray


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Woops - looked to quickly - not out yet (Oz).


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

I had a friend who worked out of her house, collecting debts. She would pay like 2 cents on the dollar for a big number of deadbeats' debts that had already had dozens of attempted collections. Trying to get one last drop of juice out of a well squeezed lemon.

This seems to be that. Seinfeld has been rerun for 20 years on multiple channels and streamed for four years already. 

Anybody who wanted to see it, has seen it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Woops - looked to quickly - not out yet (Oz).


I would buy that on iTunes. Think that will happen?

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> I would buy that on iTunes. Think that will happen?
> 
> Rich


I have no idea, but doesn't Apple promise to upgrade you if you purchase the current version and they do?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I have no idea, but doesn't Apple promise to upgrade you if you purchase the current version and they do?


They did upgrade most of our iTunes library to 4K when that became possible. I don't know what would happen with _Oz_. Having it on a BD might work, I still have an upscaling BD player around here and NF still rents BDs.

Rich


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Netflix isn't in near the dire straights that Directv is, in terms of subscriber losses.



inkahauts said:


> Eh, as popular as sinefeld is, I don't think it alone saves Netflix. But this is a good step for them.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

raott said:


> Netflix isn't in near the dire straights that Directv is, in terms of subscriber losses.


In 20 years I can see DIRECTV ( satelite and streaming) being stronger than Netflix, if Netflix is even around in its current form. It's got a very big problem coming, and it needs to do something to get in front of the glaring cliff it's racing toward. I suspect it will survive with some strategic partnerships or be bought, but there is a chance it could go down in flames like movie pass did... there's also a chance that it survives simply as is, but I'd actually say that has the smallest chance of happening.

And DIRECTV is not in dire straits from anything I have seen. Losing a lot of customers isn't putting them in dire straits.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> That's one series I've never seen. Worth a billion, huh? Might have to try it.
> 
> Rich


Make sure you start with season one and as time goes on it just builds, similar to friends and cheers and Frasier. Seinfeld was a bit less about building and more week to week


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

IT BETTER STAY ON REAL TV!!!!!


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Athlon646464 said:


> It's already been mastered in 16:9 HD. Catch an HD episode on TBS to see.
> 
> We're watching it OTA using our Tablo on Ch 38-1 in Boston - it looks amazing in full screen HD - like a new show. I find Seinfeld in HD on TBS using D* to be a little soft compared to what we can see OTA here.
> 
> I have my Tablo's settings cranked all the way up, so it records what my antenna receives, and auto skips the commercials.


Yes, it looks extra good on My38. I just have the Directv feed. I don't know what they do with it! The same episodes air the same nights on WNNE CW 31 in VT but they look soft. To me, many of the TBS episodes look like they are slightly stretched and poorly upscaled or something, hard to explain.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah....I 100% disagree with that re Directv. I will be very surprised if Directv still exists in name in 20 years. Losing 2 million customers a year, will 100% put them in dire straights. I think there are a lot of people in denial about the long term health of the linear providers.



inkahauts said:


> In 20 years I can see DIRECTV ( satelite and streaming) being stronger than Netflix, if Netflix is even around in its current form. It's got a very big problem coming, and it needs to do something to get in front of the glaring cliff it's racing toward. I suspect it will survive with some strategic partnerships or be bought, but there is a chance it could go down in flames like movie pass did... there's also a chance that it survives simply as is, but I'd actually say that has the smallest chance of happening.
> 
> And DIRECTV is not in dire straits from anything I have seen. Losing a lot of customers isn't putting them in dire straits.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

raott said:


> Yeah....I 100% disagree with that re Directv. I will be very surprised if Directv still exists in name in 20 years. Losing 2 million customers a year, will 100% put them in dire straights. I think there are a lot of people in denial about the long term health of the linear providers.


I agree. I don't think D* will go away, I think it will be downsized quite a bit and become a niche. Gotta think a lot of people still enjoy D*.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm one of the few people who never watched Seinfeld and really don't care where, when, or how it's streaming.

Cheers and Mash, though, were two of my favorite shows and I have watched both streaming and as reruns.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

billsharpe said:


> I'm one of the few people who never watched Seinfeld and really don't care where, when, or how it's streaming.


Likewise.


----------

